# Lbi



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

Hello:

Can anyone tell me what to expect if I were to go fishing off the rocks at LBI in at barnagat light around this time of year? Are there stripers there? I used to fish in the Bay and at barnagat light years ago. I also surf fish at SH, so wondering how it is at LBI? Simular on the surf? Where should I go if I did try go surf fishing? I am most familiar with Ship bottom, right near the bridge.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

As of this past weekend, there is very little action. Small blues are everywhere, stripers are rare, big blues havent invaded yet and the kingfish have left. The further north you go, the better your chances.

Mullet is the choice of bait right now, but that's only for the blues.


----------

